
Revealed: US spy operation that manipulates social media (2011) - ottoborden
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-operation-social-networks?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
greenyoda
_" The discovery that the US military is developing false online personalities
– known to users of social media as 'sock puppets' – could also encourage
other governments, private companies and non-government organisations to do
the same."_

I'd guess that the military is a latecomer to this game, and that
corporations, political campaigns and activist groups have been doing this for
years.

 _" He said none of the interventions would be in English, as it would be
unlawful to 'address US audiences' with such technology, and any English-
language use of social media by Centcom was always clearly attributed."_

There are plenty of people inside the U.S. who read web content in languages
other than English.

